# Please Help Find a new home for This Little Guy in Chicago



## catalytic (Jul 17, 2009)

His name is Frankie and he lives in the Chicagoland area. He is 5 years old and just got diagnosed with diabetes. He is the sweetest, most sociable (with cats and people) and loving lap cat but I am unable to take care of him any more. Looking for a loving person or family to take him in... he'll give you endless entertainment!


----------

